#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  5 Emerging Social Media Platforms to Add in Your 2020 Social Media Marketing Plan.

## Bhavya

Want to get ahead of your competitiors in 2020? Then you need to focus on these 5 social media channels in 2020. Plan your 2020 social media marketing stratey around these five channels.

*TikTok**Lasso**Vero**Streemit**Caffeine*
5_rising_social_platforms_info.jpg

----------

